# Long Shock on Norco Optic



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Building a fresh trail bike soon. One of my top options is a Norco Optic. Love everything I ever read about them. I love their longer chainstays in the XLs. Dig everything I’ve heard about how they ride.

I’m all about slightly under biking and building it up slightly beefy. Live in and around the high country of CO. 
Have a DH bike so looking to go further away from it in travel numbers. The bike will be doing all day high country rides, after hours pedals at some nearby parks. Etc etc.

Point being, I was wondering if anyone on here has actual experience long shocking a Norco Optic. If so, please let me know. Would love to chat about it.
What size shock, how that changed the ride, etc etc etc

Thanks!!


----------



## kxfracer108 (Sep 8, 2019)

I have wondered the same thing. They and they norco fluid come with a 190x45 shock but DVO makes a 190x47.5 shock. I was wondering if there was a limiting spacer in the rock shox shock that could be removed to make it 2.5mm longer stroke or if you would need a new shock. I thought I saw a 47.5mm stroke option on rockshox site but I don’t see it now. Maybe cane creek or one of the other smaller mfg had it.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

kxfracer108 said:


> I have wondered the same thing. They and they norco fluid come with a 190x45 shock but DVO makes a 190x47.5 shock. I was wondering if there was a limiting spacer in the rock shox shock that could be removed to make it 2.5mm longer stroke or if you would need a new shock. I thought I saw a 47.5mm stroke option on rockshox site but I don't see it now. Maybe cane creek or one of the other smaller mfg had it.


Yeah I believe there is a travel reducing spacer in there
Every since posting this, I've done a bit more geeking out on it all 
Another option if you want a bit more travel is throwing on a 190x51

That'll bump you up pretty decently! Over 135mm in the rear


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

Just got an Optic on the weekend and don't really need more travel yet, but always fun to learn. Wouldn't a longer shock potentially risk impacting the rear triangle with the main frame? How would it impact the geo of the bike as well? 140/135 sounds fun and curious how the bike would feel.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

mrdimi said:


> Just got an Optic on the weekend and don't really need more travel yet, but always fun to learn. Wouldn't a longer shock potentially risk impacting the rear triangle with the main frame? How would it impact the geo of the bike as well? 140/135 sounds fun and curious how the bike would feel.


Yeah, that's definitely a possibility and you'd have to check beforehand and make sure it wouldn't rub but I don't think it would. It's not a huge increase in travel and pretty sure it won't rub. Wouldn't effect geo too much. I can run numbers in a little bit but it'd be very minimal and you'd still have great STA and HTA etc. fraction of a degree changes overall


----------

